# SCB? Shallow Sport owns the brand now.



## Winters97gt (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm have a feeling this is going to be another Bass Pro Deal.. Kenner was a bulletproof boat until BPS bought them and made Mako


----------



## saltygold (May 17, 2006)

*shallow sport*

there will no bass pro boat , shallow sport builds a well built and strong boat and fit and finish is equal to scb


----------



## tcbayman (Apr 27, 2006)

saltygold said:


> there will no bass pro boat , shallow sport builds a well built and strong boat and fit and finish is equal to scb


X2, are we sure this isn't an April fools joke?


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

dk2429 said:


> I'm have a feeling this is going to be another Bass Pro Deal.. Kenner was a bulletproof boat until BPS bought them and made Mako


You have to be joking. Shallow Sport builds a top tier boat.


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

dk2429 said:


> I'm have a feeling this is going to be another Bass Pro Deal.. Kenner was a bulletproof boat until BPS bought them and made Mako


I don't think so.

Shallow Sport has been building a commercial grade inshore recreational saltwater fishing boat for about 4 decades. I've owned 2 among the 15+ boats I have owned through the years, I still regret selling that 19'. Lots of memories on that boat. Shallow Sport's are like a claw hammer. There is no tool better suited for the task. The only problem is they are slow by today's standards. And SS's will not get faster with bigger motors. The hull design hits a wall @ about 45.

It looks like Shallow Sport is making a move to get into the tournament market. SCB's are based off of race boats. Great go fast platforms. At the expense of durability and stability when idle.

This will be interesting. I do not think Wes & Kyra will mess with the SCB at all.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

I know shallow sport is top of the line, but I don't really think they could continue the quality that the original SCB's had.


----------



## RedfishStalker (Jul 27, 2012)

This is a real deal...Shallow sport bought SCB. They have already taken the molds back to the valley.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

dk2429 said:


> I'm have a feeling this is going to be another Bass Pro Deal.. Kenner was a bulletproof boat until BPS bought them and made Mako


Kenner was a decent boat once. Bass Pro flat out sucks. SCB and Shallow sport are two superior brands. I'm sure they will continue to be.


----------



## troy alexander (Jan 10, 2007)

I beg to differ. Shallow Sport started as a Guides choice of tools. Through the buying and selling to Propetary rights they lost some. Them being on the for front of design for the angler is something to look forward to. My '86 19' foot is a tool. Not recreational, but a tool to get where I need to be. And as for some of the speed comments....mine has taken me to 52 mph before I shut it down with 150 etc. Much faster than I need being on top of the water...just saying.....


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

April fools?


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

SCB
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1863978


----------



## texasstyle (Aug 22, 2012)

Having owned both brands i feel this is and end for the SCBs we all know if this is true. SS makes an off the shelf quality boat that doesn't even compare to SCB. But making a boat and running a business is two different things so who knows whats gonna happen


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

texasstyle said:


> Having owned both brands i feel this is and end for the SCBs we all know if this is true. SS makes an off the shelf quality boat that doesn't even compare to SCB. *But making a boat and running a business is two different things so who knows whats gonna happen*


and that is absolutely the main point. Boats are cool, at the end of the day though, it's still a business.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Prodigal Son (Aug 26, 2014)

Some of the aspects of the SCB could benefit the SS line. Depends on how they handle the acquisition and transition. I'd think the reason they acquired SCB was more than just market niche.


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

Probably more fallout from the depressed energy sector, high end toys become expendable, the same thing is occurring with high end cars. I would guess lack of product diversity took it's toll, only offering high end go fast boats is probably a tough sell. I wish him well.


----------



## Winters97gt (Jun 20, 2013)

It's getting ugly.


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

Maybe SS will do the honorable thing and sell it back to Eric.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

rat race said:


> Maybe SS will do the honorable thing and sell it back to Eric.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This a joke? Obviously the company wasn't doing well. The principal made the decision to sell. SS did the deal fair and square. Looking forward to seeing what SS does in the future.


----------



## BudT (Mar 29, 2011)

If the last post is true, not saying it's not, this is a sad deal, but it does happen everyday. Wish those that maybe potentially hurt by this all the best. While I don't know Eric, I do know the brand and as was said above I'm sure he'll be back.


----------



## jhbarc (Aug 28, 2006)

*Obviously ?*



Fuelin said:


> This a joke? * Obviously* the company wasn't doing well. The principal made the decision to sell. SS did the deal fair and square. Looking forward to seeing what SS does in the future.


I have read all of this thread and the thread in the boating forum and it is anything but obvious.


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

jhbarc said:


> I have read all of this thread and the thread in the boating forum and it is anything but obvious.


Exactly. It's all speculation, I agree but if my dad was my back and it got to this point then this had been coming for a very long time, or the company has grown so substantially that it was the time to sell, and we all kick back. However from the sound of it, it's not that way. Either way... Only 2 know


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

rat race said:


> Maybe SS will do the honorable thing and sell it back to Eric.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you ever met Wes Hudson? Or Rex Hudson for that matter? The Hudsons would sell the molds back for double down and a royalty. Especially if they are making a good profit off of the move.

Eric developed a good product for a niche market. He can tweak the hull design and get back into the market. Call it an ECB or whatever. He builds a badazz boat for the tourney set.

There was a comment about Shallow Sports being competitive with SCB's on top speed. LMAO. BTW I am a loyal Shallow Sport owner.


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

Fuelin said:


> This a joke? Obviously the company wasn't doing well. The principal made the decision to sell. SS did the deal fair and square. Looking forward to seeing what SS does in the future.


Fuel in, first I must say that this is quite a mess and I do not have any first hand knowledge of the deal.

But I must ask, in all fairness, how do you 'know' whether SCB was doing well or not? Is there a public record posted somewhere that shows financial results? I have seen no evidence of that.

How do you 'know' that SS did the deal 'fair and square' as you say? Maybe they did, or did not. I cannot say. Do you have a legal opinion on the deal documents and negotiations preceding signing?

I suggest however, that there is likely a very large grey area that we simply do not know. May never know - as we stand on the sidelines (with very few facts) and watch all of this unfold.

Lastly, it is possible that a reasonable man might also also ask/speculate (just as you have speculated in your post): Did Party A conspire with Party B to defraud Party C?

We all have had bags of 3 day old fish cleanings in our garbage can that smell better than this deal.


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

skeeter77346 said:


> Fuel in, first I must say that this is quite a mess and I do not have any first hand knowledge of the deal.
> 
> But I must ask, in all fairness, how do you 'know' whether SCB was doing well or not? Is there a public record posted somewhere that shows financial results? I have seen no evidence of that.
> 
> ...


As someone who has bought business's and sold them... Owner sells to seller. Done. That's all I got unless your public


----------



## jhbarc (Aug 28, 2006)

*This*



skeeter77346 said:


> Fuel in, first I must say that this is quite a mess and I do not have any first hand knowledge of the deal.
> 
> But I must ask, in all fairness, how do you 'know' whether SCB was doing well or not? Is there a public record posted somewhere that shows financial results? I have seen no evidence of that.
> 
> ...


Exactly


----------



## Winters97gt (Jun 20, 2013)

Take your egos out of here to PM so this doesn't get locked please.


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

Here's the deal. The majority here are all speculating. It's like nascar fans with not a dime in a car. I've had my money in an SCB. It's all relative


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

Winters97gt said:


> Take your egos out of here to PM so this doesn't get locked please.


I agree Winters.

Fuelin initially made a few statements that he believes are factual. 
I sought clarification in a civil way. 
He dodged. 
I turned up the heat from 1 to 2 in response. 
He dodged again. 
Actually, I think we all got what we needed.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*SCB*



gman1772 said:


> Have you ever met Wes Hudson? Or Rex Hudson for that matter? The Hudsons would sell the molds back for double down and a royalty. Especially if they are making a good profit off of the move.
> 
> Eric developed a good product for a niche market. He can tweak the hull design and get back into the market. Call it an ECB or whatever. He builds a badazz boat for the tourney set.
> 
> There was a comment about Shallow Sports being competitive with SCB's on top speed. LMAO. BTW I am a loyal Shallow Sport owner.


Why change the name, since Eric didn't have anything to do with it there would not be a non compete clause. I wouldn't think Shallow Sport is still going to call the boats SCB. Shallow Sport builds a nice boat, however there is not a Texas boat builder that could compete with a SCB, not even close.


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

You can bet your bottom dollar SS bought the name as well as the molds. I know Rex Hudson. His son is no dummy either. This deal sunk SCB as a company. Eric will get back on his feet. And he knows who he can trust now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ComalClassic (Apr 16, 2010)

I thought about writing a comment that would explain why Shallow Sport is not at fault and how Eric would come out of this a better business man. I just don't think anyone that would need to read that would understand it anyway. 

Congrats to Shallow Sport for picking up some new hull designs. It will be interesting to see if there are modifications made to not only the SCB designs they bought, but they may learn some things that could alter designs of their current hulls.


----------

